# Foam Shrinkage



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Yeah exactly that... 

Well I had a nice foam background all finished and covered with Eco earth and some shredded husk.... And then noticed nothing but gaps around my planter pots in the background with giant gaps: the top is now 1/2 inch from the top; and I can stick my finger behind the wall.... I used some silicone to fill the gaps and then coved back up with Eco earth...
This all came about two days later... I was pretty bummed out and was debating if maybe next time I should use great stuff and not the regular black spray foam... Perhaps it will respond differently. But again lucky for silicone it was a fairly easy fix and it has stopped shrinking and all gaps and cracks are filled...


----------



## Steuss (Apr 20, 2016)

As I read more and more of these experiences, I'm leaning towards either carving Styrofoam for my first froggy viv, or using clay. Seems like expanding foam can be a bit of a pain in the patoot.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have used GreatStuff gaps and cracks ( yellow cap red can ) for every tank I have built and have never had a problem with it shrinking.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

What brand of foam did you use?


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Steuss said:


> As I read more and more of these experiences, I'm leaning towards either carving Styrofoam for my first froggy viv, or using clay. Seems like expanding foam can be a bit of a pain in the patoot.


Please don't use Styrofoam, it's a known endocrine disruptor.


----------



## Steuss (Apr 20, 2016)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Please don't use Styrofoam, it's a known endocrine disruptor.


I was under the impression that the migration of styrene oligomers required heat? Am I mistaken? 

ETA: Also, I thought that even if they are present, styrene oligomers had a such a low binding affinity to receptors that it's negligible -- especially if natural hormones are present (i.e. non castrated, etc. animals).


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

cam1941 said:


> What brand of foam did you use?



Touch and foam landscape.. Sorry about the delay my phone wasn't updating and didn't see responses to my post.. 

I'm not sure if anyone has used this brand before


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Nath514 said:


> I have used GreatStuff gaps and cracks ( yellow cap red can ) for every tank I have built and have never had a problem with it shrinking.



Looks like This is the cheaper option anyways as the "aquarium and pond" black foam seems to be more pricey as well... I do like the idea of if for some reason something breaks off the black will blend pretty well compared to the yellow great stuff... (Not sure how likely it is to break a peice of foam anyways)


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

I've never used the touch n foam stuff. But from a quick glance, it looks like more of an adhesive and filler, than an expanding foam.
Great stuff and other expanding foams are made for just that. I've never had one shrink. I've had them expand a little too much a few times, but never shrink.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Blueper said:


> I've never used the touch n foam stuff. But from a quick glance, it looks like more of an adhesive and filler, than an expanding foam.
> Great stuff and other expanding foams are made for just that. I've never had one shrink. I've had them expand a little too much a few times, but never shrink.



Yeah I have used great stuff hundreds of times around the house; and when I was doing construction and exactly that issue it expands to much; and that factor is nice makes it easy to work with.. I picked up the other stuff from a local guy that does vivariums... Two cans weren't even enough to to do my 18x18x24 vivarium.. So I think I'll just use another brand next time..


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

You could always use a black or brown silicone to adhere the coco fiber.
And/or, if any gets knocked off, you can just dab a little more silicone on that spot and cram some more coco fiber on it.
A good tip is to make sure the coco fiber or peat or whatever you use, is really dry. Doesn't stick so good when it's damp.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Blueper said:


> You could always use a black or brown silicone to adhere the coco fiber.
> And/or, if any gets knocked off, you can just dab a little more silicone on that spot and cram some more coco fiber on it.
> A good tip is to make sure the coco fiber or peat or whatever you use, is really dry. Doesn't stick so good when it's damp.


Yes good idea; how do "touch ups" work when frogs are already inside will the fumes of silicone hurt them?


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh yeah, I wouldn't do it with the frogs in there. It's fairly toxic until it cures.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Interesting, I've used it before and didn't have that problem but I did notice other things.

As you've said there isn't much in the can and if you try to use it then save some for another project or even the next day the can will have problems dispensing foam. Either some foam has dried in the applicator or the can loses it gas and barely works. Also don't touch it before it dries... Its like toxic sludge oil spill and is impossible to clean off. Nasty stuff.

Great Stuff makes a pond foam which works much better than Touch and foam. It also has other issues like easier to separate from glass and def not as much in the can as Gaps and Cracks.

All that said if I were to use foam again it would def be the Great Stuff Pond foam. I just like the way it looks and as has been pointed out if the fiber comes off it looks much better since its black.




K3viin128 said:


> Touch and foam landscape.. Sorry about the delay my phone wasn't updating and didn't see responses to my post..
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has used this brand before


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

Silicone releases acetic acid while curing (vinegar smell) and gases a few other chemicals, like petroleum distillates.
Irritable for us, probably a lot worse for the frogs.
But it cures relatively quick. Usually 24 hrs.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Blueper said:


> Silicone releases acetic acid while curing (vinegar smell) and gases a few other chemicals, like petroleum distillates.
> Irritable for us, probably a lot worse for the frogs.
> But it cures relatively quick. Usually 24 hrs.



Okay so if something like that happens relocate them to a temp container with moss for 24-48 hours until repairs are done and cured


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

I didn't notice separation issues from the glass as well, I didn't silicone the glass prior to using the foam; but as stated in the first post, my fix to the shrinking was pump the area with silicone and pound in some fiber; also the gap on the top where the separation took place from the glass I applied a generous bead on top and filled the void then stuffed with moss

Seems like people have different issues with the same product though


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

I did notice separation issues from the glass as well, I didn't silicone the glass prior to using the foam; but as stated in the first post, my fix to the shrinking was pump the area with silicone and pound in some fiber; also the gap on the top where the separation took place from the glass I applied a generous bead on top and filled the void then stuffed with moss

Seems like people have different issues with the same product though


----------

